# white fuzzy stuff



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

I woke up this morning to one of my yellowtail acei's having white fuzz on his fins and body. The rest of the fish were being really mean to him so I moved him into a tub on his own. He passed away a few minutes later. I immediately did a water change and everyone was moving really slow like someone put them in slow motion. Everyone seems fine now and my levels are where they are supposed to be. Any idea what happened? This fuzz reminded me of like white mold. Is there anything I can do to make sure there is not an infection in my tank? I don't want to lose anymore fish and want to make sure they are all healthy and safe. :-?


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

I just read something about this. Buy some fungal medicine from your Lfs. It could possibly be a fungal infection. If it gets to any of your other fish take them all out and put them in another tank and clean your main tank out completely. And keep treating with the medicine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

thank you! I'll be off to the store either later or early tomorrow morning. Anyone know where it comes from or how the tank gets it? I don't have any live plants and the only fish I added was a bristle nose pleco about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry i have no clue how it happens. It could be the temp if it was low like with ich. Whats the temp of your tank. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could be injury from chewing, fungus, or a bacterial infection such as columnaris. A new fish could certainly bring in an aggressive illness such as columnaris and a injured fish can certainly get a secondary fungus attacking his fins. 

Check your pH, hardness, and nitrates. IME both fungus and columnaris are more common in soft or acid water and high nitrates can tank your pH. You may want to dose the whole tanks with anti-biotics or just do massive water changes and salt it like crazy (often a good strategy for mbuna, might be bad for the pleco, though). 

Go back to where you got the pleco and look in that tank. If they have sick, dying fish you will know where it came from. 

Sorry about your trouble, but in the future QT all new fish!


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

thank you guys! Water temp is at 74. ph 7.8 ammonia 0ppm nitrite 0.25 ppm and nitrate at 0ppm. everyone is doing fine now... no slow swimming and no aggression. i had gotten rid of a red zebra that did some damage on the one that passed today... maybe the wounds just got worse? ill have to look in their tanks tomorrow since ill be getting the antibiotics anyways. the pleco in the tank in the store was actually a clean one that i could see but ill double check. the other tanks had plecos eating dead fish on the bottom....


----------

